# Chokoloskee Fly Fishing



## Blue Zone (Oct 22, 2011)

Cap Bob LeMay; he is a frequent contributor on here.


----------



## jrasband (Jul 12, 2010)

Michael Harkcom said:


> Any guide recommendations for the Chokoloskee area?


Kevin Mahailoff


----------



## reallyshallow (May 19, 2010)

Michael Harkcom said:


> Any guide recommendations for the Chokoloskee area?


Bill Faulkner 
Jeff Legutki
Kevin Mihailoff


----------



## Dawhoo (Oct 27, 2015)

I know none of the guides in the area, but I have always thought highly of capt Lemay in that he is willing to share this vast knowledge with us amateurs.


----------



## OldSkool (Mar 4, 2017)

There is a younger guide out of Chokolaskee that is the next big deal. He is mainly a bait guide but is getting into fly. Knows the area Better than anything I've ever seen. Been fishing the area many years. His name is Skylar Fox 954.258.1545.


----------



## mtgreenheads (May 20, 2014)

I have heard Andy Lee of Grassroots Guiding, Kyle Giampoli of Tarpon Daze and Scott Sommerlate are outstanding as well. Hope to fish with them someday.


----------



## Pbertell (Apr 22, 2015)

I agree Capt. Bob!


----------



## YellowfinSkiffer (Mar 4, 2017)

Also Joe and Connor McNichols. They launch out of Everglades City.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Capt. Ty Loyd Jr of GladesDays Charters. 

Third generation guide, grew up in Everglades City.


----------

